# What type of Brakes for 2008 350z Touring?



## november (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a friend with a 350 Touring.

We just went to our first track day on 10/2/2009 and he needs new brakes.

He was going to go OEM but I told him that he would get better performance from Hawk HPS pads.

I'm trying to find them but I'm not familiar with z's.

He doesn't have the brembo caliper, correct?(he lives over an hour away and is getting surgery so it's not like he can just check).

And I've noticed 2 different types of pads, see link here.

The middle ones I'm thinking are for the brembo cartridge style calipers and the 1st option would be what he would choose.

Please assist if you can.

Thank you.
-Nic


----------



## BagleMan (Oct 7, 2009)

I have on '05 Touring and took it to a track day shortly after break-in. It did pretty good for a street car but you're absolutely right, it needed brakes! At first I used Axxis Ultimate pads with the stock calipers. That was pretty good. The Touring does not have the Brembo brakes. Then I upgraded the fronts to the Stop-Tech big brake kit with ST40 calipers. What a difference! Now the car will stop! The Stop-Tech kit looks as good or even better than the Track model Brembos. I did the install myself in one full day. Of course, after the install you'll need help bleeding the brakes and then you'll need a stretch of road without traffic so you can bed in the pads and the rotors. If you're going to do more track days, you can also get their rear brake kit and then you can use Hawk racing pads at the track. Good luck.


----------



## november (Oct 6, 2009)

BagleMan said:


> I have on '05 Touring and took it to a track day shortly after break-in. It did pretty good for a street car but you're absolutely right, it needed brakes! At first I used Axxis Ultimate pads with the stock calipers. That was pretty good. The Touring does not have the Brembo brakes. Then I upgraded the fronts to the Stop-Tech big brake kit with ST40 calipers. What a difference! Now the car will stop! The Stop-Tech kit looks as good or even better than the Track model Brembos. I did the install myself in one full day. Of course, after the install you'll need help bleeding the brakes and then you'll need a stretch of road without traffic so you can bed in the pads and the rotors. If you're going to do more track days, you can also get their rear brake kit and then you can use Hawk racing pads at the track. Good luck.


Well I had Hawk pads on my integra so I don't see why with stock calipers you can't use hawk pads.

I just need to know for the touring which of the 2 front pads I should get for him.

:idhitit:


----------

